
Joe Biden's campaign website does not appear in first page of Google results - js2
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/03/joe-biden-parody-website-is-beating-official-campaign-site-on-google.html
======
js2
"Joe Biden 2020" doesn't return joebiden.com (the official campaign site for
2020) in Google's first five pages of results for me (I gave up looking past
that), searching in an incognito window. It's the second result on DDG below
the parody site.

